# In Forks, WA



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Also found this Shay on another trip in 2012.
And this history on it:
http://www.craigmagnuson.com/oldtrain.htm


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

How cool! ...And all new to me, as I've never seen such a locomotive before...Indeed, great photos with plenty of detail, as well (!) and an interesting short history in the link provided...Come to think of it, I've certainly been aware of Lima Locomotive Works in Ohio for a long time, but cannot ever remember seeing or reading about this greatly unusual and interesting "sidewinder" type.

Thanks for posting, Fire21!

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Always liked the geared steamers. Here's a history link for Shay's. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shay_locomotive

And other "geared" steamers.

http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/shay.htm


Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the Shay, that looks like the three-truck Shay, here's the O-scale model of that one.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the Shay, that looks like the three-truck Shay, here's the O-scale model of that one.


That nifty O-scale model looks very nice! Corresponding to the proto loco and tender, and with perhaps a flexible shaft, do all 12 wheels drive the model?...Cannot quite tell from the picture.

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, all the wheels are driven, the driveshaft is actually functional.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Being from Washington State, that Shay is much more interesting, than those vampires... P.S.- If that locomotive was running, I'd most likely have the vampires tied on the tracks! Hahahahahahaha. -


----------

